
4CHAN Predicts Covid-19 (Scary) - murphas
I found this video, the bloke predicted that Italy would be the most affected country and that Brazil will be where the virus will become more lethal
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=q6Ux6ULYIxM
The info is quite shocking.
======
Ghjklov
This is why places like 4chan needs to exist. A place where someone can post
anything like this without instantly being demonetized, cancelled,
shadowbanned, etc.

Because of 4chan's reputation, people can assume the majority of things from
there are bullshit. This also means a whistleblower can release some damning
stuff and people will think nothing of it except that it's probably a
joke/troll/shizophrenic rambling. And I think that's the perfect cover.

------
sam36
To be honest, I've been watching this since early January, expecting the
worst. I did not stockpile food in early March as Trump acted like it would be
no big deal... and then all the stores around here ran out of food. This
really made me thing Trump was an idiot for thinking/saying what he did. But
in hindsight, if he actually did speak (what we know to be) the truth, there
would have been a super large panic. So perhaps he downplaying was calculated.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Perhaps, and I think this most likely, he blurted out whatever made him look
good on TV. Like everything that comes out.

